# Marriage Certificate attested



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what you do after you get your marriage license attested by the supreme court in the USA..Do you have to send it off to somewhere else before we head to MOFA in Dubai?? I heard the Federal Government needs to stamp it too... Any help THANKS !!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There are agencies who can handle the whole process within the US for you - google Roca Services and AuthExperts. 

Good luck


----------

